# HELP with picking a Texas Breeder....



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

Hello yall. I am doing some research on picking a Golden puppy. I am not looking for an "English Golden". I am looking for a great family friend but with a great athletic background. Also what is important to me that he is a BIG dog. I see alot on the websites that look fairly slim but I would like a fairly large one, 90-110 LBS fully grown.

I have found a couple of kennels that are good prospects but just was unsure and wanted some opinions.

Also what is important to me is not paying a fortune for a best friend either....

If you read this and have some good prospects of Golden's with qualities that I am looking for, please post their websites.

Thanks a million.

Evan


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Reputable breeders are going to breed dogs within the breed standard which is MUCH below 90-110 lbs. You can check with your nearest golden retriever club for breeder referrals.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I posted this link in another thread last week. This litter is due next week in Katy.
Trooper x Gem Litter Plans

They will not be as big as you are seeking though. Sire of the litter is a nice solid 73 pounds. I don't really think of 100lb goldens as having athletic backgrounds. Honestly, I would be very wary of any breeder trying to purposefully breed goldens that big. I have a golden of my own that looks huge compared to the average golden, yet only weighs 75 lbs. I can't imagine him if he were 25 pounds heavier.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Well what is your price range. Goldens from reputable breeders do not come cheap. I know there has been a previous thread about tx breeders. 90 to 110 pounds is not the breed standard. Males should be between 65 and 75 pounds. Bitches 55 to 65 pounds. You will not find a hundred pound golden Retriever from a reputable breeder. I would not be concerned about how big the dog will be more than the overall health of the dog. If you want to go with a breeder check clearances on the parents. You can always try rescue. Can u give a picture of a dog that u think is too small?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You are looking for an enigma. 100 pound goldens are neither athletic nor from good breeders. You can have one but not the other. If you are set on a golden that is that far above standard and less expensive than your average bear, your best bet is an ad in the newspaper. But don't count on health clearances or athleticism. Maybe a chesapeake is more your style?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you most concerned about the weight of the dog or is it that you simply want a more substantial looking golden? If it's the former, I'd suggest looking at another breed. If it's the latter, you can certainly look for breeders who produce dogs from lines with a lot of bone.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Maybe a chesapeake is more your style?


I was about to write maybe you should look for a Great Pyrenees or Burmese Mountain Dog. :wavey:


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

Well thank you for clarifying for me. I have come across quite a few males that were anywehere from 88-100 lbs so I liked that. Reminded me of my big ol lab I lost not too long ago.

So going back to the "breed standard" I suppose I needed to say 75 lbs then hahaha.

Thanks for helping me.

I am used to labradors but the reason I would like a golden is because I had one when I was a child growing up. He was a great friend, very smart, and as I start my own family, I would like my child to have that as well.

I also frequent a lake and like to go boating and fish so would like the dog to be athletic to go swimming too.


On what Loisiana said and Kfayard, The female "Gem" just looked a little small to me. Now I know you can't tell too much by pics and not to disrespect the kennel. Now on the other hand "Trooper" is a great looking dog. 

I did find a breeder: Kingdomgoldnes.com and there were a couple of newborn puppies that were 15 & 16 OZ's and past litters with puppies that big on their page looked very nice and thick. Do you know anything about "KingdomGolden's"?

I would like my price range to be under $1,000

Thanks once again,
Evan


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Are you most concerned about the weight of the dog or is it that you simply want a more substantial looking golden? If it's the former, I'd suggest looking at another breed. If it's the latter, you can certainly look for breeders who produce dogs from lines with a lot of bone.


 
Just looking for a more substantial looking golden is all. I never thought of that but YES, a golden with a bigger bone mass is what I am saying! Thank You.

I know what I am looking for, not a great pyranese or anything like that. I thought this site would help, not put me down for stating what Id like to see in my dog


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I do know that pet people almost always guess way high on the weight of my boys. Scout was about 80 pounds, and pet people routinely guessed him at 100+ pounds. Creed is about 72 pounds and I get a lot of 90 pound guesses with him.

I think people are not used to seeing substantial bone and coat on Goldens. Most of the really big Goldens I have seen are tall and leggy, not substantial, and don't carry a lot of coat.

I just can't imagine a boy weighing more than 80 pounds top. Most boys from good show breeders are going to fall in the 70-80 pound range, while performance dogs may weigh a bit less.


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> You are looking for an enigma. 100 pound goldens are neither athletic nor from good breeders. You can have one but not the other. If you are set on a golden that is that far above standard and less expensive than your average bear, your best bet is an ad in the newspaper. But don't count on health clearances or athleticism. Maybe a chesapeake is more your style?


 
Your Golden's are pretty! How much does Blade weigh?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Big_E_TX said:


> Just looking for a more substantial looking golden is all. I never thought of that but YES, a golden with a bigger bone mass is what I am saying! Thank You.
> 
> I know what I am looking for, not a great pyranese or anything like that. I thought this site would help, not put me down for stating what Id like to see in my dog


No one is putting you down. It's just that 100 lbs plus is way way way outside the breed standard. Plus, as Tahnee said above, people often overestimate the weight of dogs. People routinely guess my Jack's weight at 90+ lbs and he weighs about 75 lbs at 18 months old.


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> I do know that pet people almost always guess way high on the weight of my boys. Scout was about 80 pounds, and pet people routinely guessed him at 100+ pounds. Creed is about 72 pounds and I get a lot of 90 pound guesses with him.
> 
> I think people are not used to seeing substantial bone and coat on Goldens. Most of the really big Goldens I have seen are tall and leggy, not substantial, and don't carry a lot of coat.
> 
> I just can't imagine a boy weighing more than 80 pounds top. Most boys from good show breeders are going to fall in the 70-80 pound range, while performance dogs may weigh a bit less.


 
Well like Tahnee says, I am looking for a substantial golden, not a tall leggy one. Thanks for putting it into perspective for me

Evan


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Big_E_TX said:


> Your Golden's are pretty! How much does Blade weigh?


Slater 65, Blade 70, Fisher 75


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

GoldenJack: if that is Jack in your pic, he is very pretty!

Perfect looking, I would have guessed he is 90 lbs from what I see


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

Ok well I am looking for one to be 70-75 lbs at full grown. Some just are tall and lanky, I do not want that. Thank You all for helping me resolve that.......


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Big_E_TX said:


> GoldenJack: if that is Jack in your pic, he is very pretty!
> 
> Perfect looking, I would have guessed he is 90 lbs from what I see


That's actually our girl, Chloe, in the picture. Jack was about a year old in this photo with his sire. Jack is on the right, and his sire, Summit, is on the left. Jack was probably about 65 lbs at that point (he is about 75 now, as I mentioned) and his sire weighs about 80, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> That's actually our girl, Chloe, in the picture. Jack was about a year old in this photo with his sire. Jack is on the right, and his sire, Summit, is on the left. Jack was probably about 65 lbs at that point (he is about 75 now, as I mentioned) and his sire weighs about 80, if I remember correctly.


 
Very very nice looking!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It sounds like you want a dog from a conformation-type breeder vs a field-type breeder.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Another thing to consider is coat - a dog with a really full coat can look a lot larger than a dog with less coat. For instance I don't think Gem is really that small for a girl, but because she has such little coat she gives that appearance.


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

So based off of the look of "Summitt" and "Jack" and "Chloe" 

Where can I find a puppy that will turn out like that look that I can pick up here in Texas?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It seems like you are drawn toward the conformation style of golden. There is a golden retriever club in your area: Golden web

They have a breeder referral list here: GHGRC Breeder Referral List

That might be a good place to start.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is a list of recommended breeders in the Houston area:

GHGRC Breeder Referral List


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

Yes I have browsed through that list.......

So conformation is the style I am looking for......

Any tips on where I can get a "Conformation Golden" in the Texas area that will be good quality?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is Chance...he weighs 95 lbs. and he is solid. His head is huge. However, he's NOT athletic at all, in fact, he's a total speed bump. He is extremely laid back. Maybe he'll get the zoomies once every month or so, but only if Lucy, (my Terrier/Chihuahua mix), gets him to chase her. He also suffers from severe ED, so the breeding behind him is awful. Stick with the breeders that breed within the standard...you'll have a much healthier family companion.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Big_E_TX said:


> Yes I have browsed through that list.......
> 
> So conformation is the style I am looking for......
> 
> Any tips on where I can get a "Conformation Golden" in the Texas area that will be good quality?


That list is a good place to start. I would email someone on there and tell them what you're looking for. They may have suggestions for you if they don't have any litter plans. The Xcelerate website shows 2 litters, but I'm not sure how up to date that is.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would contact the GHGRC, tell them you are looking for a conformation-style pet dog, and ask if they have anyone they would recommend pointing you to.

Also if you liked the dogs on any of the websites on that list, you could email those people directly. It looks like not many websites are being kept up to date, but that doesn't mean they don't have something planned in the near future or could direct you to someone else they know.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am better qualified to tell you what you wouldn't be interested in than what you wouldn't be interested in from that list. You would want to stay away from Vintage, Sunsplash, River Ranch, and Belvedere. Those are the breeders _I_ would be interested in, but they are breeding for field/performance dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

if you are willing to drive to Oklahoma I have always admired this breeder: 
Benden Golden Retrievers - Home


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Litter about to be born in the Austin area:

Golden Retriever puppy

I will warn you that most goldens from reputable breeders tend to run around $1200-1800. They can come less though, so it never hurts to check into it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Big_E_TX said:


> Just looking for a more substantial looking golden is all. I never thought of that but YES, a golden with a bigger bone mass is what I am saying! Thank You.
> 
> I know what I am looking for, not a great pyranese or anything like that. I thought this site would help, not put me down for stating what Id like to see in my dog


I'm sorry if you thought I was putting you down. I was just thinking that a GP is a nice looking BIG dog. I didn't mean to imply anything else. :uhoh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not in the Houston area, but I have always admired Bravo Goldens

Judy Word Bravo Golden Retrievers - Golden Retrievers - Home Page

My boy Creed is out of her old boy, Clipper, who died due to veterinary incompetence way too soon


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

Loisiana: Thank You, I will start there. I would drive to OK for the perfect dog, just not fond of the shipping of pets.......


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Big_E_TX said:


> Just looking for a more substantial looking golden is all. I never thought of that but YES, a golden with a bigger bone mass is what I am saying! Thank You.
> 
> I know what I am looking for, not a great pyranese or anything like that. I thought this site would help, not put me down for stating what Id like to see in my dog


We are trying to help. Just keep in mind this is a board of Golden Retriever lovers. What you stated you are looking for for is not a healthy Golden, so the responses you got are from people trying to help you understand that.


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

I have 3 kennels to look into, if you have any other Conformation Goldens that you run across in the Texas area, doesn't just have to be Houston, I will drive to other cities, please get at me.

And yes thank you for the tips and helping me get to this point where I am now.


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

*www.kingdomgoldens.com*

I found this one Kingdom Goldens. Has anyone ever heard of them? I like how the post pics at different stages of life.

Would someone check the site and tell me if I am on the right track of finding a good high quality breeder for conformation goldens.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, alliebeck goldens..i know she is breeding her Pedro who i got to see a few weeks ago and he is gorgeous. nice bone. Also schoolhouse goldens, Xcelerate, bravo to name a few


----------



## Big_E_TX (May 9, 2011)

*www.kingdomgoldens.com*

I found this one Kingdom Goldens. Has anyone ever heard of them? I like how the post pics at different stages of life.

Would someone check the site and tell me if I am on the right track of finding a good high quality breeder for conformation goldens.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They state they do all the clearances they should for the breeding pair, you want to be sure and ask to see those records.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have not heard of them, and can't check them out until this evening, but I did see that they were on a list of links on Bravo's webpage.

You need to see that they do OFA or PennHip for hips, OFA for elbows, CERF eyes annually and have a heart cert from a cardiologist. This needs to be done on both parents and at least 3 generations back.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Quick look at Kingdoms current litter looks good. Both Parents have all their clearances on the OFA website and their CERFs are current. However, the sire's mother is missing a heart clearance and her sire is missing elbow and heart clearances listed on OFA. They may have them but you would need to see a copy from the breeder. I think it is definitely a litter to look into.


----------

